# Oliva Cain Cain Daytona No. 4 Cigar Review - Earned a Continuous Spot in My Humidor



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

The No. 4 exceeded my somewhat high expectations. Throughout most of the cigar, there was a mild sweetness, just subtle enough to draw my attention...

Read the full review here: Oliva Cain Cain Daytona No. 4 Cigar Review - Earned a Continuous Spot in My Humidor


----------

